# Need Advice - 14DPIUI and spotting



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone else has been in the same situation and could offer some advice.

I had my trigger 15 days ago and IUI 14 days ago.  I stupidly caved and tested yesterday and it was a BFN, but to be honest I wasn't expecting anything different anyway.

I got up this morning and went to the loo at 6am, and *TMI* when I wiped there was pink CM on the loo roll.  I've had nothing since then, and no cramps or anything.

I've no idea what's going on any more 

Suzie xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Update this morning - *TMI* I had some brown (old blood) on the paper last night when I went to the loo, but it was literally traces rather than a lot.  This morning, nothing again.  

I'd resigned myself to AF arriving yesterday, but no I've no idea what's going on and it's driving me mad!!

Suzie x


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

hey i had the same i had to test on 02/11/11 and *tmi* i did test on first pee and then wiped to dicscover brown looking mucus/ blood, this carried on all day on/off on wednesday i phoned my specialiston thursday as still happenin and NOT WANTIN TO GET YOUR HOPES UP she said possible a inplantation bleed and to test again the followin day (04/11/11) i did and this also came back negative and the brown mucus/blood turned into my period late  last night!

i really do hope it is good new fo you but please dont build your hopes up too much!!!! wishing you all the luck!


ame xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

